# Como conectar filtro paso alto, pasivo



## freddy0062 (Sep 28, 2010)

hola, quiero construir un sencillo filtro paso alto, pasivo para los parlantes delanteros de mi auto, estuve investigano y encontre este enlace http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/filtros.htm. Tiene bastante informacion a cerca de los filtros pasivo y me guie de este esquema de filtro paso alto, usando una resistencia de 40ohm y un capacitor de 10uf,50V obtendria una frecuencia de corte de 397Hz aproximadamente... (abacaria no solo el espectro de frecuencias altas, sino tambien le espectro de frecuencias medias):





Ahora me surge una duda, como conecto el filtro al parlante? 

Asi?:





o asi?:




Tambien quisiera saber si la pocision del capacitor esta bien, y si al usar este filtro mis parlantes perderian potencia significativamente? si alguien tiene una sugerencia o una idea mejor... bienvenida sea!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 28, 2010)

De la 2da forma, pero alreves, 1ero el capacitor y luego la resistencia, asi conseguis un pasa alto.

Pero ojo, podes tener 2 problemas:

- Si la resistencia que calculaste en el filtro es muy grande respecto al parlante, la frecuencia de corte se te va a correr.

- Parte de la potencia la perdes en esa resistencia.

Lo que podrias hacer es usar la propia resistencia del parlante y calcular el capacitor en base a la fc que necesitas, es probable que te de un capacitor grandesito, pero seguro que lo conseguis.

Igual, esto ultimo tomalo con pinzas, y espera que alguien que sepa mas del tema lo confirme.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Lo que podrias hacer es usar la propia resistencia del parlante y calcular el capacitor en base a la fc que necesitas, es probable que te de un capacitor grandesito, pero seguro que lo conseguis.


  


cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Igual, esto ultimo tomalo con pinzas, y espera que alguien que sepa mas del tema lo confirme.


No lo tomés con pinzas, hacelo directamente así como te dice cosmefulanito por que esa es la forma en la que se trabaja con los parlantes.

Si lo quisieras hacer perfecto hay bastante mas trabajo para llevar a cabo, pero para un auto....ponele un capacitor nomás y listo...solo preocupate de elegir correctamente la frecuencia de corte.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

freddy0062 dijo:


> . . . y si al usar este filtro mis parlantes perderian potencia significativamente? si alguien tiene una sugerencia o una idea mejor... bienvenida sea!!



Si quiere conocer el comportamiento de su parlante con o sin filtro, entonces utiliza JustMLS.


----------



## freddy0062 (Sep 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> cosmefulanito04 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo que podrias hacer es usar la propia resistencia del parlante y calcular el capacitor en base a la fc que necesitas, es probable que te de un capacitor grandesito, pero seguro que lo conseguis.
> ...



Bien, entonces el circuito quedaria asi?



Como mido la resistencia del parlente? directamente con el multimetro? si lo mido con el multimetro me da 4.5 ohmio. La resistencia del parlante es lo mismo que la impedancia? porque en él esta especificado 4 ohmio de impedancia.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola, la impedancia que especifican los parlantes, es una impedancia nominal, ya que la impedancia real varìa con la frecuencia (fijate la curva de impedancia de cualquier parlante), en realidad la impedancia es la resistencia de la bobina, que varìa con la frecuencia (a eso se le llama impedancia).
La resistencia de la bobina, es la que medis en los bornes del parlante con un tester o multìmetro, seteado para medir resistencia, deben de ser esos 4,5 ohms que medistes, aunque resulta raro, ya que la resistencia generalmente es menor a la impedancia nominal.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2010)

La resistencia (impedancia en realidad) del parlante va a variar un poco según la frecuencia que reproduzca. Podés tomar como válida la que declara el fabricante (2-4-6-8 Ohm o lo que sea) o si querés ser más exquisito, trazás la curva de impedancia de tu parlante y lo usás en la zona donde es más lineal nada más.

Si medís con el tester te va a dar una resistencia de un valor cercano al declarado y las cuentas no van a cambiar mucho.

Dato: 
En términos poco exactos, pero fáciles de entender, resistencia=oposición al paso de corriente continua (eso da un valor constante) e impedancia=lo mismo pero con corriente alterna (ese valor sólo es constante en casos particulares).

La impedancia tiene una parte real (resistencia) y una imaginaria (reactancia). En un parlante están las dos, con el tester sólo medís una (la resistencia).

Y un último detalle: Cuando calcules el capacitor que necesitás, lo más conveniente es que trates de conseguir uno de ese valor pero no-polarizado. Si no hay o son caros, poné dos en serie "back to back", o sea, con los dos negativos o positivos "para adentro" y "para afuera" que te queden los otros dos polos (iguales, claro).
No sé si me expliqué bien... Cualquier cosa, preguntá (alguien sabrá explicarlo mejor que yo ).

Saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 29, 2010)

> ...poné dos en serie "back to back", o sea, con los dos negativos o positivos "para adentro" y "para afuera" que te queden los otros dos polos (iguales, claro).
> No sé si me expliqué bien... Cualquier cosa, preguntá (alguien sabrá explicarlo mejor que yo ).



¿Eso para que el capacitor electrolitico no se tenga que bancar una tension importante en inversa?

En ese caso debera tener en cuenta que poner 2 capacitores no suma (1/ct=1/c1+1/c2).


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2010)

Sí y sí.

El efecto práctico de esa configuración es un condensador no polarizado, que como bien decís es de la mitad de la capacidad de cada uno. No los aclaré antes, tenés razón 
Habrá que armar el capacitor con dos en serie del doble de la capacidad calculada cada uno.


----------



## freddy0062 (Sep 30, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> > ...poné dos en serie "back to back", o sea, con los dos negativos o positivos "para adentro" y "para afuera" que te queden los otros dos polos (iguales, claro).
> ...



Bueno... haciendo calculos nuevamente, esta ves usando la resistencia del parlante (4.5 ohm), tendria que usar un capacitor de 88.41uf para obeter los 400hz de corte. He ido a la casa electronica y la señora me han dicho que ese valor no existe... tragame tierra jajaja, pero me ha dicho que hay uno de 82uf.

Ahora en cuanto al "back to bakc", por lo que entendí, tendria que conseguir dos capacitores que sumen los 88.41 uf que necesito?? busqué los valores existentes de los capacitores (para no volver a pasar pena con la señora ) y encontre uno de 47uf, usando dos en "back to back", 47uf X 2 = 94uf. Obtendria 94uf, que igual me vendria bien...por favor confirmenme si he entendido correctamente el "back to back"...


Otra duda que he pasador por alto es ¿de que voltaje debe ser el capacitor? o no tiene relevancia? porque me he dado cuenta que los de mayor voltaje casi siempre son los mas costosos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 30, 2010)

> Bueno... haciendo calculos nuevamente, esta ves usando la resistencia del parlante (4.5 ohm), tendria que usar un capacitor de 88.41uf para obeter los 400hz de corte. He ido a la casa electronica y la señora me han dicho que ese valor no existe... tragame tierra jajaja, pero me ha dicho que hay uno de 82uf.



Es normal eso, nunca vas a conseguir el valor exacto, y esa diferencia la vas a ver en la frecuencia de corte, es decir en vez de cortar por ej. en 400 cortara en 395 o 405 Hz por decir algo.



> Ahora en cuanto al "back to bakc", por lo que entendí, tendria que conseguir dos capacitores que sumen los 88.41 uf que necesito?? busqué los valores existentes de los capacitores (para no volver a pasar pena con la señora ) y encontre uno de 47uf, usando dos en "back to back", 47uf X 2 = 94uf. Obtendria 94uf, que igual me vendria bien...por favor confirmenme si he entendido correctamente el "back to back"...



Justamente todo lo contrario, al poner en serie 2 capacitores, la capacidad total es la siguiente:

Ct=1/[(1/C1)+(1/C2)]

Si no me equivoco los valores comerciales de los capacitores son como la resistencias:

1 - 1,2 - 1,5 - 1,8 - 2,2 - 2,7 - 3,3 - 3,9 - 4,7 - 6,8 - 8,2 - 9,1

Para formar 88uF pone 2 capacitores de 180uF en serie => Ctotal=90uF

Sobre el voltaje del capacitor, si es importante ya que si se sobrepasa, el capacitor muere, decinos la potencia real de tu amplificador (Rms).


----------



## freddy0062 (Sep 30, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Es normal eso, nunca vas a conseguir el valor exacto, y esa diferencia la vas a ver en la frecuencia de corte, es decir en vez de cortar por ej. en 400 cortara en 395 o 405 Hz por decir algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es un pioner DEH-P3950MP, las especificaciones dicen "50 Vatios X 4 Mosfet"


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 1, 2010)

Como decis que el amplificador es de 50w entonces:

Po=Vrms^2/RL

Si RL=4ohms => Vrms=14,1421V => Vpico=raiz(2)*14,1421V=20V

Los capacitores debieran ser de al menos 25V, pero encima como estan en serie estarias mas que cubierto (en teoria mas de 10v por capacitor no deberias tener). Ponele de 25v.


----------

